# another way to get music and photos



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

I was shown by an amazing person another way to "serve" up the music and photos to the hr20. its called twonky, found at http://www.twonkyvision.com you install it on any comptuer and tell it where the photos and music is. if you install this it will need the plugins available from the same site btu once you do that it works awsome. I have it running now and love it. running my 900gb worth of mp3s on my hr20 and showing family photos like its a wall picture. i LOVE it thanks to the person who showed it to me. I dont want to get that person in trouble for showing me. if he wants to say who he is then he can he knows who he is.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

remlle said:


> I was shown by an amazing person another way to "serve" up the music and photos to the hr20. its called twonky, found at http://www.twonkyvision.com you install it on any comptuer and tell it where the photos and music is. if you install this it will need the plugins available from the same site btu once you do that it works awsome. I have it running now and love it. running my 900gb worth of mp3s on my hr20 and showing family photos like its a wall picture. i LOVE it thanks to the person who showed it to me. I dont want to get that person in trouble for showing me. if he wants to say who he is then he can he knows who he is.


I feel bad for the person paying for bandwidth at this site. :lol:


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> I feel bad for the person paying for bandwidth at this site. :lol:


The link is bad or down. I get a 504 error.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.twonkyvision.com

Nees the www in front of it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Would love to see what it is but the page is still not loading. Maybe we're crashing his server.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Would love to see what it is but the page is still not loading. Maybe we're crashing his server.


I just pulled it up, and it comes up in a heart beat...
Maybe it is just a routing problem or something.

Try it later from home.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Will do thanks. Have you tried it? OP mentioned plug-ins and another mentioned bandwidth. Is it web-based?


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Link still isn't working (neither is www.twonkyvision.de), but I'd want to try this out. I have zero interest in buying another computer to be able to view pictures on my tv, but being able to do it by just installing software would be cool. Of course then I'd need to figure out how to get the HR20 to see my network. Wireless is probably my only good option.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Will a Shoutcast server work on the HR20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Will do thanks. Have you tried it? OP mentioned plug-ins and another mentioned bandwidth. Is it web-based?


It is web-based.
And there are plug-ins to allow different type of audio formats and items.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> Link still isn't working (neither is www.twonkyvision.de), but I'd want to try this out. I have zero interest in buying another computer to be able to view pictures on my tv, but being able to do it by just installing software would be cool. Of course then I'd need to figure out how to get the HR20 to see my network. Wireless is probably my only good option.


Hmm... I would try it again later.
It is definently up and working, could just be an temporary routing issue


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeW said:


> Will a Shoutcast server work on the HR20?


Not sure, never looked at it...


----------



## belboz (Oct 15, 2006)

I would be curious if tversity works too. It is free and I use it to stream non-wmv videos to my Xbox 360.

http://www.tversity.com/

It supports the UPnP AV / DLNA standard also.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone tried this yet? My router is downstairs from the HR20, but the Airport Express which is right there behind the HR-20 has an ethernet port. Wondering if I could hook it up? Don't know squat about bridging, but i would think the AE acts like one. 
Any thoughts? I'll guinea pig it later if no one has tried by then.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... I would try it again later.
> It is definently up and working, could just be an temporary routing issue


It's working for me know.

But, currently, there is no way to get wireless to work from the HR20 to my network, correct?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Link is working for me now. Try it again.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... I would try it again later.
> It is definently up and working, could just be an temporary routing issue


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> It's working for me know.
> 
> But, currently, there is no way to get wireless to work from the HR20 to my network, correct?


You would need a wireless brdige.

Like this one.
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...497433&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

I wonder if I need to use Twonkey on my XP Home Box. My router gives the HR20 an IP and it shows up in my list of Dynamic hosts. But I can not ping the IP for the HR20 nor does it show up in the device list on WMP11. 

Should I scrap MP at this time?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

packfan909 said:


> I wonder if I need to use Twonkey on my XP Home Box. My router gives the HR20 an IP and it shows up in my list of Dynamic hosts. But I can not ping the IP for the HR20 nor does it show up in the device list on WMP11.
> 
> Should I scrap MP at this time?


Reboot your HR20... as it should be responding to a ping.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> http://www.twonkyvision.com
> 
> Nees the www in front of it.


Tried that, also tried googling it, still getting 504. Site must be down for now...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reboot your HR20... as it should be responding to a ping.


Not responding to a ping after the Red Button Reset. I see traffic on the back of the unit. I have the Windows Firewall off on my XP box. Still nothing


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You would need a wireless brdige.
> 
> Like this one.
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...497433&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper


Cool. Never knew what those did, but know I do. $90 is a little pricey for me to view pictures on my tv, when I could probably just hook up my laptop to my tv for free. Maybe at some point when it becomes cheaper/easier, but not right now.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it fair to say that if these software programs are working now, there is a good chance they won't be very soon?

I assume that D* doesn't want this because of likely contracts with Intel????


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

packfan909 said:


> Not responding to a ping after the Red Button Reset. I see traffic on the back of the unit. I have the Windows Firewall off on my XP box. Still nothing


Odd
If you run the system test for the network (or go through the advanced) on the HR20, what kind of results do you get?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


> Is it fair to say that if these software programs are working now, there is a good chance they won't be very soon?
> 
> I assume that D* doesn't want this because of likely contracts with Intel????


Only time will tell... but IMHO, it is *not* fair to say that.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

I assume, howevr, that you still need a viiv PC to get the HR20 to talk to anything, and this is just something to be used in place of Media Center Edition? Or, will this fool the HR20 into pulling stuff from my AMD system?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ProfLonghair said:


> I assume, howevr, that you still need a viiv PC to get the HR20 to talk to anything, and this is just something to be used in place of Media Center Edition? Or, will this fool the HR20 into pulling stuff from my AMD system?


I can't see that being the case (having to have at least 1 ViiV on the network)...

But I can't say for sure... as I did have a ViiV system in the mix.
But others have had success with justing using XPsp2 (not MCE), and WMP11


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Odd
> If you run the system test for the network (or go through the advanced) on the HR20, what kind of results do you get?


Thanks for the help Earl! When I run the system test, everything shows that it is connecting to the internet. And showing the IP number that DHCP has leased out. There is traffic on the back of the unit., just not sure where that traffic is going to at this point.

My neighbor, Radio Enginerd, said it may have something to do with how my DSL modem is configured. Right now it is natting to my router which is also natting.

Would that have anything to do with it? Bad news is that I need to call the telco to get into the DSL model which appears to be a router as well. No log on information.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

packfan909 said:


> Thanks for the help Earl! When I run the system test, everything shows that it is connecting to the internet. And showing the IP number that DHCP has leased out. There is traffic on the back of the unit., just not sure where that traffic is going to at this point.
> 
> My neighbor, Radio Enginerd, said it may have something to do with how my DSL modem is configured. Right now it is natting to my router which is also natting.
> 
> Would that have anything to do with it? Bad news is that I need to call the telco to get into the DSL model which appears to be a router as well. No log on information.


If you are double natting... then yes it can be a problem.
As basically they are two different networks, and unless the nats are setup correctly... they really can talk to one another.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are double natting... then yes it can be a problem.
> As basically they are two different networks, and unless the nats are setup correctly... they really can talk to one another.


Thought I found the logon for the model but no luck. I basically need to move the DSL modem into Bridge mode, correct. Thanks Radio BTW!


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm thrilled to vouch for twonky. I've been using it for years in all kinds of devices. Simply download it and it configures in minutes. It just works.


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

Slump Buster said:


> I'm thrilled to vouch for twonky. I've been using it for years in all kinds of devices. Simply download it and it configures in minutes. It just works.


Can you use Twonky to map network accessible drives? Or does the Twonky need to be on the machine that the media is stored. For instance I work mainly on a Mac OS X machine, but I have a network linux server. Can I run Twonky on the Mac and access media on the Linux server to broadcast to the HR20? Guess I could run it on the Linux box but there seems to be a ton of Linux packages to choose from.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Avarond said:


> Can you use Twonky to map network accessible drives? Or does the Twonky need to be on the machine that the media is stored. For instance I work mainly on a Mac OS X machine, but I have a network linux server. Can I run Twonky on the Mac and access media on the Linux server to broadcast to the HR20? Guess I could run it on the Linux box but there seems to be a ton of Linux packages to choose from.


You can absolutely map to directories on different drives. I have Twonky running on one pc but it is pulling from another server and network storage units. It has a lot of features for combining folders, and even excluding folders (which comes in handy after the holidays when I want to exclude the music folders)

I can't speak to the cross-platform functionality but I would assume that if one can see the other that you would be ok.


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

What are the main advantages to running Twonky vs Windows Media Connect on a XP box?


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Anyone tried this yet? My router is downstairs from the HR20, but the Airport Express which is right there behind the HR-20 has an ethernet port. Wondering if I could hook it up? Don't know squat about bridging, but i would think the AE acts like one.
> Any thoughts? I'll guinea pig it later if no one has tried by then.


That's what it's for. You should be able to plug it in without problems. My PS2 was connected to the Internet this way for a long time.

I opted not to get the x108 update last night, so if you have a Mac and can figure out some way to get it to share with the HR20, by all means, share the info. 

But just getting it on the network? Yeah, your Express should be fine.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Thought I found the logon for the model but no luck. I basically need to move the DSL modem into Bridge mode, correct. Thanks Radio BTW!


No problem pack fan. Buy me a few beers and I'll make the short walk and see what I can do.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

ouijal said:


> What are the main advantages to running Twonky vs Windows Media Connect on a XP box?


For me right now Twonky actually works vs. Media Connect.


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> For me right now Twonky actually works vs. Media Connect.


Using that logic why do you use the hr20? :lol:


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow. 

You guys lost me on this one. I have the ability to hardwire an ethernet connection to my HR20. After I get 108, can I stream music to the box without Viiv or not? I'm hearing Twonky, WMC, and other things bandied about. Will the HR20 (with hard wired ethernet and 108) talk to Windows Media Player 11 and allow me to stream and select my tunes from my PC from the HR20?

Thanks.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Cool thanks iacas. Yes I have a Mac and once I get the network set up, I think I'm gonna try the Twonkymedia and see if that works. I'll let you know. Thx again.



iacas said:


> That's what it's for. You should be able to plug it in without problems. My PS2 was connected to the Internet this way for a long time.
> 
> I opted not to get the x108 update last night, so if you have a Mac and can figure out some way to get it to share with the HR20, by all means, share the info.
> 
> But just getting it on the network? Yeah, your Express should be fine.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

dpluta said:


> Wow.
> 
> You guys lost me on this one. I have the ability to hardwire an ethernet connection to my HR20. After I get 108, can I stream music to the box without Viiv or not? I'm hearing Twonky, WMC, and other things bandied about. Will the HR20 (with hard wired ethernet and 108) talk to Windows Media Player 11 and allow me to stream and select my tunes from my PC from the HR20?
> 
> Thanks.


Have you seen all of the problems that people have with the windows stuff? If you want to have your stuff visible to your HR20 within minutes, simply install twonky. I consider myself to be very experienced with computers and networking and I damn near pulled my hair out trying to get the windows crap to work. Save yourself the trouble


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok Slump. I'm on board with twonky. Question is, will it work the same way as Earl shows in his screen shot using Viiv? Will the HR20 show the contents of my PC through twonky? I'm just not clear how it works and I'm very PC and networking savvy.

Thanks.



Slump Buster said:


> Have you seen all of the problems that people have with the windows stuff? If you want to have your stuff visible to your HR20 within minutes, simply install twonky. I consider myself to be very experienced with computers and networking and I damn near pulled my hair out trying to get the windows crap to work. Save yourself the trouble


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

twonky is awsome it works great and does everything. I prefer it so I can run all my media from my server versus having to tie up resources on my workstations. I have 3 storage servers in house and use them instrad. I have over 1 terra of media to serve up.
with a total storage of 3.5 ter


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I think what's being bandied about is people are making initial attempts to bypass having to buy a new puter with Viiv, so different people are trying different things. Give it a spin with Twonky or whatever else and let us know how it works if at all.  
Thanks.



dpluta said:


> Wow.
> 
> You guys lost me on this one. I have the ability to hardwire an ethernet connection to my HR20. After I get 108, can I stream music to the box without Viiv or not? I'm hearing Twonky, WMC, and other things bandied about. Will the HR20 (with hard wired ethernet and 108) talk to Windows Media Player 11 and allow me to stream and select my tunes from my PC from the HR20?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

awesome - any screenshots of the interface, and any photos of what it looks like on the HR-20? 
thanks.



remlle said:


> twonky is awsome it works great and does everything. I prefer it so I can run all my media from my server versus having to tie up resources on my workstations. I have 3 storage servers in house and use them instrad. I have over 1 terra of media to serve up.
> with a total storage of 3.5 ter


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> awesome - any screenshots of the interface, and any photos of what it looks like on the HR-20?
> thanks.


It will look EXTREMELY similar... 
One thing nice about Twonky.... (remember it is not "free", you do get 30 days though to try it).

You can completely customize the "menu" structure... and that customized menu structure is what you will see... on the HR20


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> awesome - any screenshots of the interface, and any photos of what it looks like on the HR-20?
> thanks.


On the HR20, all of the servers look the same. Check Earl's screen shots.

You can see screenshots by going to Twonky's site.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will look EXTREMELY similar...
> One thing nice about Twonky.... (remember it is not "free", you do get 30 days though to try it).


Are you sure Earl? I downloaded the trial and never had it expire. I think you can download the basic version for free, which is all you need. I thought you had to pay for advanced features that wouldn't apply to the HR20


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow excellent. Yeah I saw Earl's shots earlier, so if it's like that, it's all good. Now to get it working on the Mac  I'll try this afternoon. And here I was yesterday not even caring if the HR-20 was networkable. Now I'm actually curious



Slump Buster said:


> On the HR20, all of the servers look the same. Check Earl's screen shots.
> 
> You can see screenshots by going to Twonky's site.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Slump Buster said:


> Are you sure Earl? I downloaded the trial and never had it expire. I think you can download the basic version for free, which is all you need. I thought you had to pay for advanced features that wouldn't apply to the HR20


Oh... didn't know that..
Just saw 30 day trial on the site...

Guess I need to read a little more..
Thanks...


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

So if I want to view pictures on my HR20 all I need is to install Twonky? Do I need to go through my wireless router? Do I need any equipment on the HR20?

I guess I could use some step-by-steps on this.


----------



## belboz (Oct 15, 2006)

I mentioned tversity awhile back, and someone tested it and reported the picture viewing worked. They didn't test the MP3 playback, but I would assume it should work too.

So if your looking for a free solution instead of twonky, give tversity a shot.

www.tversity.com


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

The linux version of twonky seems buggy, so I'm using the windoze version through VMware (W2k). My linux home directory shows up as mapped network drive. No problems with photos or mp3s.

I also tried tversity, but it doesn't seem to have the encoder(s) necessary to serve mp3 files in the format the HR20 wants.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

politzer said:


> So if I want to view pictures on my HR20 all I need is to install Twonky? Do I need to go through my wireless router? Do I need any equipment on the HR20?
> 
> I guess I could use some step-by-steps on this.


Give it a day or two .... somebody is sure to post step-by-step instructions for this.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I downloaded the Mac files. I have not been able to get it up and running yet. Maybe the new software will help


----------



## NCLou (Nov 14, 2003)

I got the new software and installed Twonky. The HR20 is connected to my computer, and can see my pictures and music. While I can view pictures fine, all my music titles have x next to it, and don't play. Can anyone help me out on this one?

Thanks.


----------



## NCLou (Nov 14, 2003)

Never mind, I found the plug-in.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You would need a wireless brdige.
> 
> Like this one.
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...497433&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper


Here's another similar product which I saw mentioned in the ViiV feature thread. I'm going to try it too. 
http://www.buffalotech.com/products/product-detail.php?productid=118&categoryid=7


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Is it the LPCM plug in? MY music files are showing up, but they play bakc in slow motion. Any ideas?



NCLou said:


> Never mind, I found the plug-in.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I couldnt get any of the tools to work on a Vista 64 bit system. Some 32 bit apps work but most dont. The funny thing, the Media Center connected to Xbox 360 works great. I will stick to that for my media, audio and pictures. From what I saw when I did wonky to work on a 32 bit XP laptop, the navigation was kinda clunky and not as nice as Windows Media Center on Xbox.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I turned off the firewall on my Mac and the HR20 can see my Mac. I don't think it is using Twonky at all. I am going to uninstall/remove it and see if it still sees the computer. The HR20 can see all my folders and files on the drive, desktop etc. I can display photos whether they are in IPhoto or not. I can see all my music (not just in ITunes) and video files but cannot access them. There must be some other plugin etc to remedy this. 
However, the windoze computer at my mom's house sees twonky as UPnP sever


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

I think you need the LPCM Or LAME plug in. I talked to Twonky and they said there is no version of that plug in for the mac. I was wondering if the Linux PowerPC version would work but I am not too sure where it would be installed at. I see the folder for Mediaserver and inside that folder there is one for Resources. Should I put those 3 files in resources and try it out? Anyone know?


----------



## NoMax (Aug 25, 2006)

NCLou said:


> Never mind, I found the plug-in.


What Plugin were you referring to? I have Twonky, and all my files have an "X" before them, and I can't play any of them.

Thanks,
NM


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

The latest Windows Media Player (I think it's 11) is able to serve music and photos to the HR20 also. I got it working last night. I also got the trial version of Twonky working too. They both work OK, but I think I like Twonky more. But, Media Player is free.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I really enjoy reading about all the different equipment, software, OS, and even virtual software/hardware.  I work on servers specializing in the network and it is nice to hear people talk about the stuff we provide and tested. When I am talking with customers, it is usually a problem.

Enough about that. Just waiting for my wireless bridge for the HR20 and then I will be enjoying what everyone has been trying.

Sure make things a lot easier to do things when people like you'll have already done it and posted info on how to do it.

Thank to ALL!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Right now my WMP11 is working but it has already quit working two times so i am thinking it may quit again. If it does i am going to give Twonky a try. Can anyone give a tutorial on how to get the HR20 to see twonky? In WMP11 it is required that yo ugo into configuration of WMP11 and tell the software that it is ok to share files with the HR20. Is the same thing neded for Twonky?


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Cool product...I like it a little better than WMP because you can customize the music and picture menu trees.

Does anyone know if it will do video with the HR-20?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sound like a "Golden Book"

Well I uninstalled Twonky to test my theory and was proven wrong. The HR20 is using Twonky to see my computer. I will have to do some internet searches to try and find the plugin. What type of audio file does the HR20 support?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Here's another similar product which I saw mentioned in the ViiV feature thread. I'm going to try it too.
> http://www.buffalotech.com/products/product-detail.php?productid=118&categoryid=7


This wireless bridge works VERY well.

A bit tricky on setup. You need to make sure to either statically assign an IP from your network to the bridge OR configure it to get a DHCP address from your network.

IF you don't do this (using the advance button on the GUI of the bridge) the bridge will allow your HR-20 to see the Internet (and the connection test on the HR-20 will indicate sucess) BUT the will *NOT* see your internal network.

Best of luck!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Right now my WMP11 is working but it has already quit working two times so i am thinking it may quit again. If it does i am going to give Twonky a try. Can anyone give a tutorial on how to get the HR20 to see twonky? In WMP11 it is required that yo ugo into configuration of WMP11 and tell the software that it is ok to share files with the HR20. Is the same thing neded for Twonky?


My neighbor Packfan909 is using Twonky and he's having the same issue where it fails and he has to restart... I think we're looking at a bug in the HR-20 software as many have reported that same issue while using WM11.

Best of luck. I don't know about the rest of you but the HR-20 has just became A LOT more interesting!


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> My neighbor Packfan909 is using Twonky and he's having the same issue where it fails and he has to restart... I think we're looking at a bug in the HR-20 software as many have reported that same issue while using WM11.
> 
> Best of luck. I don't know about the rest of you but the HR-20 has just became A LOT more interesting!


I just configured to HR20 for the network. Then I installed Twonky. Configured twonky, gave it a name like MacMedia, then set up folders for images and music. Did a red button reset on the HR20 (that came from some other post but cant remember which one) and the next time the HR20 came up my photos were all there along with the music (though the music has an x beside them, this is supposedly fixed on other platforms by adding the LAME plug in to the Twonky server. I am not sure what folder that needs to go into since there is no plug in for the Mac) Hope this helps. It was a breeze to set up actually (besides the plug in issue).


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Give it a day or two .... somebody is sure to post step-by-step instructions for this.


would somebody post a step by step setup instruction for a novice on connecting the hr20 to a wireless network - needed hardware and software, etc.

much appreciated!!

Jack


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

oakwcj said:


> I also tried tversity, but it doesn't seem to have the encoder(s) necessary to serve mp3 files in the format the HR20 wants.


Agreed. I also tried TVersity and mp3s didnt work on the HR20, got all Xs. Worked fine on the xbox360 and it also transcodes video to WMV for the 360 to stream which is nice.

360 mp3/photo setup blows the HR20 away so I think I will stick with it for now.


----------



## tallfred (Oct 3, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Anyone tried this yet? My router is downstairs from the HR20, but the Airport Express which is right there behind the HR-20 has an ethernet port. Wondering if I could hook it up? Don't know squat about bridging, but i would think the AE acts like one.
> Any thoughts? I'll guinea pig it later if no one has tried by then.


I am using an Airport express with no problem. Running Media Center 11 on my XP laptop and EyeConnect on my iMac. Both work well. Just use a short ethernet jumper from your HR20 to the Airport Express. Will try to post more details later when I have time.

Tall Fred


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

tallfred said:


> I am using an Airport express with no problem. Running Media Center 11 on my XP laptop and EyeConnect on my iMac. Both work well. Just use a short ethernet jumper from your HR20 to the Airport Express. Will try to post more details later when I have time.
> 
> Tall Fred


were you able to play mp3 files with eyeconnect ? I was getting static.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I posted the steps I used to set up my PC without needing Twonky on another thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74426

- Craig


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Here's another similar product which I saw mentioned in the ViiV feature thread. I'm going to try it too.
> http://www.buffalotech.com/products/product-detail.php?productid=118&categoryid=7


Has anybody got this Buffalo product to work? I just got mine today and I can get the internet test to run on the DVR, but I don't see any options for my Twonky server . . .


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

chicagojim said:


> Has anybody got this Buffalo product to work? I just got mine today and I can get the internet test to run on the DVR, but I don't see any options for my Twonky server . . .


Just an update to this - I got the Linksys gaming adapter and the problem was fixed. I believe that the Buffalo product is not capable of supporting the DVR. The DVR got an IP, but could only see the internet and my network would not see the DVR.

I would reccommend that you NOT use the Buffalo product.

BTW - it worked with either WMP 11 or Twonky without any problems.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

chicagojim said:


> Just an update to this - I got the Linksys gaming adapter and the problem was fixed. I believe that the Buffalo product is not capable of supporting the DVR. The DVR got an IP, but could only see the internet and my network would not see the DVR.
> 
> I would reccommend that you NOT use the Buffalo product.
> 
> BTW - it worked with either WMP 11 or Twonky without any problems.


I would have to concur. As I've posted in couple other threads, I couldn't get the WMP 11 to discover any devices with the Buffalo Ethernet Connected. I tried the spoof method, as per Blee's suggestion, essentially establishing the "discovery" via by direct router to DVR method, then swapping in the Ethernet Converter for continued use. However, it would only continue to work for a few to several minutes before losing connection to the server. 'Music & Photos' would not show up would not pop up any more from the HR20's menu. I was able to get the HR20 to appear in my DHCP table with it's porper Mac adress but it wouldn't be discovered with the converter there.

Now, with a permanent wired connection, (I had some fun with 50 feet of CAT 6, a drill and a staple gun today ) it seems for the most part reliable less a lockup.

Besdies the Buffalo Ethernet Converter, I wouldn't recommend my Netgear WGT624 v3 router for this feature either. Tuesday, I'll get the FiOS router (D-Link I think) and I hope it'll be better.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

I've got a linksys wireless-g for $50 (no speedbooster) and it works fine with WMP 11 hardwired not wireless. No Viiv. This is an alright feature for now but I really don't see myself viewing pictures or listening to music through my HR-20.


----------

